
Dragdis – Drag and drop anything anywhere - rbcoffee
https://dragdis.com/
======
moe
Needs to say what it is on the homepage.

When my only options are to play a video or "register with" then I always
choose the third: close tab.

~~~
bowlofpetunias
This is even worse, because the video still doesn't tell you fuck all. Is it a
web service, desktop software, a browser plugin? WTF?

~~~
baby
And seems like it is only for Macs.

------
astalwick
Seems like a great idea. Small thing - I registered with Facebook and accepted
the read permissions, but refused the write permissions (sorry, no apps get
write permissions). Instead of saying "ok, we'll just ask again when you
actually want to post something to Facebook," Dragdis just dropped me at a
screen saying that I _absolutely must_ give write permissions.

That should change. You should ask for write permissions, but if it's refused,
ask again when it becomes necessary.

~~~
dmslt
Totally agree with you. This is temporary.

~~~
emhart
Also, I was asked to agree to your terms and privacy policy...yet couldn't
actually view either. When I attempted to register without acceptance, I was
told I must accept, but still no indication of what I was actually agreeing
to:

[http://imgur.com/PcLFaPE](http://imgur.com/PcLFaPE)

~~~
emhart
That said - when I did find it, I was impressed by how incredible readable it
was: [https://dragdis.com/privacy_policy](https://dragdis.com/privacy_policy)

Please link to that from your sign up page!

~~~
dota168
Readable but not QA'd enough.

Scroll to the bottom.

'If you have any questions about this Privacy Policy, the practices of this
site, or your dealings with this site, please contact us at:' was mentioned
twice. Hurray copy and paste?

~~~
emhart
Hah, my brain just merged or ignored that. Weird.

------
Goosey
I really wish there was a non-video summary on the landing page. It looks
good, but FWIW here is free data on my 'acquisition funnel': Saw post on HN,
opened it and the HN comments each in their own tabs. Got confused at the
website not explaining what it is (did not want to watch a video) and closed
site tab. Skimmed through the HN comments, saw enthusiasm, reopened site tab.
Watched video. Signed up.

edit: Have to say, the post-sign-up onboarding tutorial is REALLY well done!

~~~
trekforever
The landing page is very confusing. I didn't want to watch the video or
register just yet, so I spent a good 5 mins trying to drag the buttons on the
page, expecting it to be a demo. Didn't work, thought the demo was either
broken or it didn't work with my browser. Almost left and gave up before
reading the comments here and decided to register and give it a try

------
pknight
My 5 year ago self would have loved this.

That was when I had the unrealistic expectation that useful services would
stay around forever and not get bought out, close shop or pivot into something
else.

It was also during a time when I wasn't as apprehensive about sharing lots of
personal data with a US company. Nowadays I pass up the opportunity to sign
away my data to new players.

This thing needs to be open source and selfhosted...

~~~
jkaljundi
Dragdis is Lithuanian.

~~~
pknight
That's cool. Their terms refer to US based law/courts though, I'd probably
wager their servers are going to be in the US as well.

------
fiatjaf
Another archiving-sharing-reading-later-organizer tool for internet addicts.

I thought it was a good drag and drop javascript library for any DOM element
that stored the position on the screen of each movable element and made some
calculation for it to be displayed nicely, according to its previous position,
later, on other screen sizes, phones and tablets.

------
domrdy
Anyone else tried dragging the buttons on the landing page ? Spoiler: Not
draggable:(.

~~~
mcintyre1994
The video took longer to appear than them buttons so my first thought was the
demo was broken.

------
trekky1700
This looks like exactly what I've been looking for for as long as I can
remember. Awesome, and awesome name.

It would be great if it could integrate with Pocket, so my Pocketed links show
up in Dragdis too.

~~~
dmslt
Integrations with Dropbox, Gdrive, Tumblr, Evernote are coming. Definitely
will look into Pocket as well :)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
You should work some sort of "drag and drop to MediaCrush" thing out. Hosts
video, audio, images with minimal BS, and gives you a link to share. Open
source and has a great API, too. Disclaimer: I helped make it.

[https://mediacru.sh](https://mediacru.sh)

[https://mediacru.sh/docs](https://mediacru.sh/docs)

------
interstitial
This is what I do with firefox and the bookmarks sidebar, for sharing there
are bookmarklets for pintrest, facebook, etc.

~~~
webXL
I used to leave my bookmarks sidebar open all the time before I switched to
Chrome for performance/dev tool reasons. I was bummed that Chrome didn't have
the same functionality, but didn't mind gaining screen real estate. This seems
to solve both problems, I think.

------
janoelze
Slightly offtopic: It's cute when applications try to communicate errors
themselves!

"Internal error - Object reference not set to an instance of an object."

------
cultureulterior
No explanation without watching video.

~~~
king_magic
Yeah, this was a big turn-off for me. I only gave it a shot after reading
comments. It really should be clear on the landing page what this does.

------
n3t
Can user export their data in reasonable format?

~~~
dmslt
Not at the moment, but we will introduce Dropbox, Gdrive integration in April.

~~~
n3t
Being able to download .zip with media and JSON files as metadata would be
okay for most of us, I guess.

------
deweller
Nicely executed. Great job.

I have family that leave browser tabs open for days because bookmarks are too
unwieldly for them to manage. It causes a host of problems.

This is the best solution I've seen that elegantly solves the local bookmarks
problem.

So thanks for making it. I'm excited to watch this app grow over the next few
years. I think it is going to flourish.

------
undoware
Small quibble about the video. This is not hacker-attentional grade. With the
sound off, I lose interest when I fail to see content by the 5s mark. (Just
some model bouncing around an apartment she could never afford on a model's
salary.)

~~~
palakchokshi
Small quibble about your comment. This product is not made just for hackers so
how about we cut them some hacker slack and concentrate on actual praise or
critique of the product/implementation? Cheers

P.S. This would have been great as part of a product I made a couple of years
ago. Nice job guys!

~~~
undoware
Right. If HN is so sensitive to critique that something introduced as a 'small
quibble' \-- a marketing tip, from someone who has been there -- then you, HN,
have jumped at least one shark, and probably several other marine macrofauna.

~~~
palakchokshi
Ummmm I'll respond to the first part of this comment since I'm not smart
enough to understand the reference in the second part.

Your comment was snark disguised as a critique. Remove "This is not hacker-
attentional grade" and the stuff about the model bouncing around and something
about the affordability of the apartment (maybe you have something against
models bouncing around in expensive apartments) -- The rest of your comment
actually is a good tip. :)

------
keslert
I'm in love with Dragdis and I hardly know you.

I've never been really gotten into Evernote or Pocket, but this had me hooked
from the very beginning. So brilliant, yet simple, and thus far the experience
has been flawless.

------
larrys
I like this.

Now I don't want to sound like the guy who said _" who needs dropbox when you
can use rsync"_ but I actually just implemented something like this using
rsynch and file folders to organize random clippings and notes in a similar
way.

So far it's working pretty good. [1]

There is definitely potential for dragdis unfortunately it isn't possible to
find out more without signing up which I am not willing to do. Or to login.
And I am always concerned about not controlling the host that the data sits
on.

[1] Objects are rsynced to a cloud host and they can then be viewed or
retrieved from laptop, desktop etc.

------
davidkatz
I wish this was a mac app instead of a chrome extension. So many things I want
to organise don't live on the web. Photos from my iPhone, screenshots I take
with my mac, pieces of text I write, etc.

~~~
gmu3
You can drag anything into the Evernote icon on a mac too.

------
baby
So it says nowhere if this works for something else than a MAC. So I'm not
gonna go through the trouble of signing up if I don't know before hands if
it's working for windows and if it's free.

Since I'm here to give a real critic I still signed up :)

It's amazing! You should make it clear that it is a browser extension though.
And is it backed somewhere or does all my data dies when I reset firefox?

Also I don't really like that I can't browse through what I saved through the
sidebar.

~~~
pitzips
It's a Chrome Extension

~~~
baby
It's also a Firefox extension in my case.

------
kubiiii
Awesome. Even more awesome : integration with trello. But I'll definitely use
it. Is storage size a concern? I understand that the pictures are actually
stored in Dragdis.

~~~
hesslau_
> Even more awesome : integration with trello.

great idea! i'm putting this on my weekend-projects list

------
Dirlewanger
Do you guys have folders beyond one level now? I signed up for the beta (?) a
while back but stopped using it once I saw folders couldn't be created beyond
one level.

~~~
dmslt
You can group folders. Just click + next to your avatar. You can't put stuff
to groups itself, but you can gather folders in it, open it, close it,
customize it and so on.

------
buttonsmasher
I would recommend a "report bug/suggest" feature. Because when I dragged a
Flickr image to the folder all I got was a header text on a white background
(I think the picture has some restrictions for sharing...). It would be
insightful to get these details from your end users. PS: I like the intro
tutorial. PPS: I hated that I have to give permissions to post publicly to
Facebook, or else the sign up process does not go through

------
king_magic
This looks beautiful and I can see this becoming indispensable quickly.

I wish you guys did a better job of explaining what your app will do with
write permissions to Facebook. I played around with it a bit, and it doesn't
look like things I bookmark get posted to my News Feed or anything like that,
but I don't know for sure.

It would be nice if this was super clear when signing up.

Soo... what exactly happens with write permissions? :)

~~~
shaneofalltrad
It obviously is for the MAC user, who wants one button, one motion for
everything and the ability to see under the hood abstracted away. Great
product if they make it a bit more transparent as to what is going on and add
more customization.

~~~
brodney
Unsubstantiated ad hominem against mac users to complain about the open source
nature of a cross platform product. Did you burn your breakfast?

------
jpmonette
This thing is simply awesome. I've been looking for an easy way to group
things I read / discover online, but actual offering seems to only allow URL
saving. The possibility to save parts of a Website (quotes (keeping the
source), videos, images or anything draggable) is simply awesome and logical.

Thanks for this wonderful tool, I'll definitely use it in the future.

------
redmaverick
Good stuff. One nitpick. The intro video is a bit long. It should have started
at t = 20s IMO. I watched it in mute though.

~~~
raimondious
Also, I'm somewhere I can't watch a video — would be nice to be able to read
what it does.

~~~
teach
Ditto. This is what I see:
[http://i.imgur.com/fGuuJ4r.png](http://i.imgur.com/fGuuJ4r.png)

(Corporate internet filter.)

~~~
fakenBisEsRult
Right click on the tab and select "Pin Tab"

~~~
ToastyMallows
Wow, I thought for sure that it was an extension. Can't believe I've gone this
long without using it. Thanks!

------
ethanliu
Could it fallback to the original event?

say that I have other drag and drop extension on firefox like QuickDag, it
does open link in new tab, google the text, download images... etc.

when I drag a link and drop anywhere besides Dragdis sidebar, then it should
fallback to Quickdrag and opne the link in new tab, not just cancel the drop
event.

------
iKristjan
Looks like a promising product! Unfortunately the Safari extension conflicts
with other AngularJS apps and even breaks some. For example you can see the
error on [http://docs.angularjs.org](http://docs.angularjs.org) when using the
Dragdis extension.

------
alkank
That's exactly what I was looking for - create lists by just dragging
including videos. Safari's reading list is cool but I really don't like
Safari. Evernote's cool but way too costly to add an item to a list. This
one's really simple, really like it.

------
trino0
Would be very nice if we could see that lateral bar by clicking somewhere
instead of having to go to the site or something like that. I think it would
be great to replace the normal browser bookmarks and I would definitively use.
Are you guys thinking on doing this?

------
froo
This would be extra great if we could integrate it with Evernote.

I already do similar stuff with the Evernote Clipper for saving content, but
if I could also share on social networks and do the Evernote clipping in the
same workflow it would probably remain installed.

~~~
hugobessa
IFTTT integration would be AWESOME

------
MitziMoto
Where can we send feedback and feature requests? I absolutely love this
concept, but it's just lacking what I would call essential features to make it
really useable. I'm sure you're working hard on it.

~~~
moollaza
Clicking the "Feedback" button in the app directs you to their contact page:

[https://dragdis.com/contact](https://dragdis.com/contact)

------
edgarvaldes
Can anyone give a description for users that can't play the video?

------
josephjrobison
Love it! Will supplement or replace evernote since evernote is sooo slow
sometimes. Can you drag a subfolder to another group? Doesn't seem that way
right now

------
ryandetzel
Does it concern anyone that these plugins have access to all of your browser
information? Seems like a huge security issue to allow them this access.

------
lmnanopy
This is a great idea, any chance Opera support will be coming? I can install
it through the Chrome web store but can't actually use it.

------
dethstar
I don't get it, I signed up with twitter but then it asked me for an email and
password, what's the point then?

------
VSpike
Reminds me of RISCOS more than a little.

------
guohaochuan
Happened to drag a mp3 file, it'll be nice to have an html5 player for it when
viewd from dragdis

------
goldenkey
Drag dis? Is your userbase the ghetto? The name's gotta change, it's awful.

~~~
eghad
"The ghetto", really? You sound properly awful.

~~~
infecto
Regardless, the name is terrible. I kept thinking it was a joke the entire
time. Product looks great but the name could use a change.

~~~
qwerty_asdf
Actually, I like the name. It has significant potential.

What I hate is the soccer mom in the video, and the clean polished look that
doesn't match the cool name.

Maybe they could get Die Antwoord as celebrity spokespeople or something. If
Ninja and Yolandi say something's good, it probably is.

------
antoniuschan99
Is there an api for this? I would like to integrate this feature into my app!

------
Demonbane
i have just deleted "twitter and facebook" under "Drag to" folder. and i found
no options to get them back. i could only creat a folder but not the app like
twitter and facebook?

~~~
Demonbane
ok.. i have implemented it under "setting" :P

------
victormx
Just need a mobile app :)

~~~
dmslt
Releasing mobile website next week!

------
zefi
This looks fantastic. Congrats on working out an awesome UX.

------
trumbitta2
How do I use it? Is it a SaaS, a Chrome extension, or...?

------
officialjunk
did anyone else try to first drag all the elements on the landing page before
watching the video?

------
devniel
just amazing. less steps to do something usual for me. thanks !

------
thrillscience
I watched the video and still have No Idea. Is it an app? Is it a browser
plugin? Where does it store the data? Does it sync between machines?

